# online design software



## nappa (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi all, 

Im been looking at shirt tools as a online design package, has anyone got any feedback on this?

I can seem to find any live sites using this package, with would help.

Or can anyone recommend a package?

Thanks


----------



## natthansimpson (Mar 26, 2014)

*I have been researching this for sometime myself and would love help answering this with the help of several other printers today during a hangout. I don't currently use one now but know several shops that do and hope to hear from them during the hagout..
*
email me @ [email protected] and put in subject line - T-Shirt Designer ! 

I am hosting a free webinar/google hangout this afternoon for screen printer's @ 3pm cst. Email me to receive an invitation.


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi Nappa

Last month's Images Magazine had a software feature with Deconetwork, Shirttools and others.

The article included user testimonials so if you would like to see it then send me an email and I will forward you a copy.

[email protected]


----------



## Bobzo (Oct 28, 2010)

TPrintDesigner said:


> Hi Nappa
> 
> Last month's Images Magazine had a software feature with Deconetwork, Shirttools and others.
> 
> ...


After reading your post I did try to reach your website only I get the following message:

This Connection is Untrusted

You have asked Firefox to connect securely to shirttools.com, but we can't confirm that your connection is secure.

Normally, when you try to connect securely, sites will present trusted identification to prove that you are going to the right place. However, this site's identity can't be verified.......


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi

The site was temporarily down whilst we installed a new SSL certificate. It's back up now.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Any plans of updating shirt tools to OC 2.0+ ?



TPrintDesigner said:


> Hi
> 
> The site was temporarily down whilst we installed a new SSL certificate. It's back up now.


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi

Yes, now that 2.0 is stable we have started to work on integration. We're also making some major changes to the designer too. It's a big task so I don't have a release date but customers on support will get it for free.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok great. I will keep a look out for it when you guys finish it.



TPrintDesigner said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes, now that 2.0 is stable we have started to work on integration. We're also making some major changes to the designer too. It's a big task so I don't have a release date but customers on support will get it for free.


----------

